# Everyone Help!



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

He's within 2 votes...keep going!!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

thank you to everyone who did help and who is helping. up by 20 votes!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

to everyone nice enough to vote...heres a rough edit of my friend im making for him. crappy quality for quick upload time. <3 you all

the poop that took a pee - YouTube


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CaP17A said:


> to everyone nice enough to vote...heres a rough edit of my friend im making for him. crappy quality for quick upload time. <3 you all
> 
> the poop that took a pee - YouTube


i def didnt vote for this. screw you.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i def didnt vote for this. screw you.


love you too cro


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CaP17A said:


> love you too cro


come to colo next year. pretty sure im moving there ha.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> come to colo next year. pretty sure im moving there ha.


hopping states. ill be out there for nationals and maybe for the rev tour. i might be in hood this summer at some point if i can get some money though.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

CaP17A said:


> my friend got on people's court on yobeat but is losing by a bit. If everyone could go help out and vote for him it would be great! His name is David McCarthy and the link is below....thanks in advance
> 
> YoBeat: Making Fun of Snowboarding Since 1997 People’s Court: The Season End Smackdown


Done voting :thumbsup:


----------

